# John Owen on God’s immutable and eternal decrees



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 13, 2020)

It hath been always believed among Christians, and that upon infallible grounds, as I shall show hereafter, that all the decrees of God, as they are internal, so they are eternal, acts of his will; and therefore unchangeable and irrevocable. Mutable decrees and occasional resolutions are most contrary to the pure nature of Almighty God. ...

For more, John Owen on God’s immutable and eternal decrees.

Reactions: Amen 1


----------

